# Bakersfield



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

I am going to be in Bakersfield for work next week and I want to take a bike with me. Should I take a mtb, road or cross? I know there was a cx race at Hart Park, would that be a good place to take a cross bike out for some training?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

bring whichever one is coolest in 100+ weather.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow.....Bakersfield in mid-summer . Did you draw the short straw or sumpin'? Yeah, look for temps from 100-108 degrees most likely.


----------



## e34john (May 31, 2010)

I feel sorry for you


----------



## The Papa (Jun 15, 2012)

I live in Bakersfield, here's our 6 day forecast Today (Monday) 107, Tuesday 107, Wed 104, Thurs 103, Fri 102, Sat 101. I'd bring some swim trunks. Even at 8am its 90 degrees. But if you want to bring a bike, bring whatever, we have every type of terrain here to ride. I'm only riding weekend mornings right now...it sucks this week!


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

There used to be a billboard off the 99 coming into Bakersfield that said:

BAKERSFIELD- SUN FUN STAY PLAY

If it was still there it might be more like:

BAKERSFIELD- SOME FUN HEATSTROKE YOUR DONE


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

There are a few rides you could get in: Monday, Wednesday 6pm @ Thorner School. MTB
see ssfta.com
Tuesday, Thursday: 6 am @ Beach Park. Road. 
see kernwheelmen.org
Thursday: 6 pm @ Yokuts Park. .5 miles on the bike path west of Beach Park. Road ride, generally a moderate pace, but it can be pretty fast depending who shows up. 
Since you mentioned wanting to practice for cross, your best bet would be out at Hart Park, though from what I've seen of the general area lately, there are tumbleweeds and goat heads galore. You could always show up for a mtb ride on your cross bike, I've done it before.


----------

